# High quality pictures of new British Dragon



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2010)

For those who are interested, the new British Dragon has switched  from postal-friendly pouches for their tabs, to more traditional looking  pharmaceutical bottles (which, unfortunately have a distinctive shape  in the mail, and make noise when shaken).

 There’s been a recent trend by traditionally underground labs to  apply for licensing in various countries, in an effort to legitimize  their businesses. This may be an example of such an attempt, or it may  simply reflect the fact that these products are being sold in pharmacies  in lieu of traditional mail order outlets, and bottles/boxes play  better in person than they do in the mail. Whatever the case, BD has  switched over to bottles from pouches, and I’ve got some pics:






















*You can get more info on BD products here:* *http://www.world-pharma.org/

*


----------



## pyes (Sep 13, 2010)

I would eat that shit like smarties ahahaha


----------



## pyes (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## pyes (Sep 13, 2010)

All I know, is if my son saw those 4 bottles sitting on my shelf, he would think they were candy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 13, 2010)

Dear Members, who order one time that new British Dragon tabs , keep order more and more, They love it!
Most we sale are *Halotestex* and *Oxanabol*!

best-regards

WP


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 15, 2010)

*Do not buy anything from those Chinese Pigs*, customs confiscate all drugs 
*Scammed by world-pharma*org*

```
pharmacyreviewer.com/site_v1/forum/other-drugs/14958-scammed-world-pharma-org.html
```
Domain ID154757168-LROR
Domain Name:WORLD-PHARMA.ORG
Created On:24-Nov-2008 02:58:52 UTC
Last Updated On:21-Oct-2009 07:32:57 UTC
Expiration Date:24-Nov-2014 02:58:52 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:Web Commerce Communications Limited dba WebNic.cc (R140-LROR)
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:WN5532076T
Registrant Namerivate Registration
Registrant Organization:world-pharma.org
Registrant Street1:Rm.804, Sino Centre
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:Nathan Road
Registrant State/Province:Kln Hong Kong
Registrant Postal Code:

*ON the  world-pharma*org site waiting for your trojan horse*   JS/Agent.BHR *trojan horse*  steal Credit numbers downloading more viruses
If you have a weak antivirus you do not know about it
the pic like a proof

```
tiny.cc/t5l7x
```


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

dirtybku said:


> *do not buy anything from those chinese pigs*, customs confiscate all drugs
> *scammed by world-pharma*org*
> 
> ```
> ...


 
 wtf is this now, its always something with wp?


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 15, 2010)

```
domaintools.com
```
 show web site info- name,country ....
I wrote to one AS seller page where you come from >answer London> what?WTF and why you have a site registered in Panama (South America)  

I don't say WP make this trojan but the virus is on their website.When I was younger I did Virus / Trojans too. Simply send ALL NUMBERS and Saved passwords from the internet browser to some servers.


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

are u saying bad things about WP or just saying you can get a virus from there site? i dont no wat ur saying. because i live in montreal thats why it shows south america.


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> are u saying bad things about WP or just saying you can get a virus from there site? i dont no wat ur saying. because i live in montreal thats why it shows .


wow wow hold on, These are the facts ESET NOD antivir is best, I just clicked on WP link and see the mesage of antivirus. If I see some site selling AS i check through domaintools and WP "registrant state/province:kln hong kong" 

And I wrote about another web site -south america


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 15, 2010)

Funny BS post are always somwhere. 
But everybody who order one time from us,always come back!

Right now we got server attack and site is down.

We Will be back soon and hope hacker kids will not attack again.

Somebody is jealous and attack us. its it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

not defending anyone but their sight has been down and with 3 post this guy might be looking to blackmail Wp ..just saying ..only 3 post so..
there have been some that attack sights and try to get goods out of them to stop the hacking


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2010)

Site is back and our tech guys will fixed server.
But if somebody hate you they can always fined a way to attack your site!


----------



## Grozny (Oct 16, 2010)

dirtybku said:


> *Do not buy anything from those Chinese Pigs*, customs confiscate all drugs
> *Scammed by world-pharma*org*
> 
> ```
> ...



u are just an idiot its quite easy to bash some one with 3 posts.


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 16, 2010)

*Grozny*

3 posts and what  I wrote it here for you (I clicked on a WP link and I saw a virus mesage) and not against WP.If you ignore that WP site is registered in Hong Kong it's not my problem
whois.net - shows information of any website  Name, Organization, Street,Registrant State.
I did not claim they sell  fake AS.WP write "Worldwide delivery"  but if the shipment goes through the German customs (they use rengen), Your shipment is...
I have no slightest interest for Brithis Dragon, in my Country we have steroid forum also and admin have 2website sells AS org. & fake too. The org. is Eurochem 1x10ml deca=64USD and WP BrithishD 1x10ml=120USD same thing  in Greek drugstore Norma Deca 3,60USD 10ml.I'm not stupid.
View attachment 28298
View attachment 28299
I do not sell anything............!!!These are pictures of our ASforum in my country SK. 
source eurochemlabs.com
Attention! New labels!
View attachment 28300
Attention: 10ml vails now have new label design with diagonal  the convex strips on it.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2010)

Dirtybku, just take a long hike!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2010)

We have a lot of of happy customers in Germany!


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 17, 2010)

dg806 said:


> dirtybku, just take a long hike!


wow you look like a pedophiles on steroids


----------



## Grozny (Oct 17, 2010)

dirtybku said:


> 3 posts and what  I wrote it here for you (I clicked on a WP link and I saw a virus mesage) and not against WP.If you ignore that WP site is registered in Hong Kong it's not my problem
> whois.net - shows information of any website  Name, Organization, Street,Registrant State.
> I did not claim they sell  fake AS.WP write "Worldwide delivery"  but if the shipment goes through the German customs (they use rengen), Your shipment is...
> I have no slightest interest for Brithis Dragon, in my Country we have steroid forum also and admin have 2website sells AS org. & fake too. The org. is Eurochem 1x10ml deca=64USD and WP BrithishD 1x10ml=120USD same thing  in Greek drugstore Norma Deca 3,60USD 10ml.I'm not stupid.
> ...



Now just for u, everybody knows that anabolic steroids are no longer tolerated like in  the past, now if the DEA want to f*** some producers or seller they  will. Asia Pharma is just trying to be safe rather than hide some  things about all their production. Making a nice lab that can get a national GMP where is located  is not as extremely hard, it just depends on few contacts and enough  money to invest in the right equipment.

A simple example. Balkan Pharmaceuticals. Based in Chisinau, normal  pharma factory, complies with national GMP rules, had national  inspections, is OK. *Remember, many national GMP do not demand the raw  material to have a GMP as well, even if many of the API sources now  have a GMP also *.

Asia Pharma is performing the same type of organization. Its possible  and i believe it is good for any patient in need of this kind of  products.

*Yeah, dropping shit like this on anyone trying to improve the market is nice, but  then don't cry when you got fake or some garage made UGL like EUROCHEM or any other cheap and dirty gear.*


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

dirtybku said:


> *Do not buy anything from those Chinese Pigs*, customs confiscate all drugs
> *Scammed by world-pharma*org*
> 
> ```
> ...


 
unhappybrian strikes again


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 17, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm..........................yummy


----------

